
Top 20 Wireframe Tools - hendler
http://garmahis.com/reviews/wireframe-tools/
======
JamesDB
Google Docs Drawings is pretty good too for real simple wireframes. Easy to
use and share, can see changes made to it by others.

------
rachit
Has anyone utilized any of these tools to create clickable HTML prototypes
that can be hosted?

Pidoco has this functionality. Wondering if any of the other tools do as well.

~~~
aphistic
It's not built into the product, but Napkee (<http://www.napkee.com/>) can
make both HTML/CSS/JS and Adobe Flex 3 versions of Balsamiq Mockups BMML
files.

------
petervandijck
OmniGraffle, Balsamiq, AxureRP and Visio are pretty much the industry
standards. Mostly OmniGraffle and Visio. The fact he doesn't even mention
Visio just goes to show.

------
singrrr
Mockflow for the win.

